# Piggy!!!!



## stuartdouglas (Mar 5, 2008)

I got her in october last year and she was eating pinky heads, and now........


----------



## terciopelo_dave (Jun 1, 2007)

Stunning saw-scaled mate. They're a fave of mine.


----------



## salvatoruk (Apr 28, 2009)

It's a matter of time before someone winges that there is sand on the mouse so before that starts I'd just like to say wicked snake and I don't think there is any problem with a healthy snake taking down a bit of substrate with a meal and personaly have never had a single problem with it out of the hundreds of Snakes I've had 

Laurie


----------



## terciopelo_dave (Jun 1, 2007)

salvatoruk said:


> It's a matter of time before someone winges that there is sand on the mouse so before that starts I'd just like to say wicked snake and I don't think there is any problem with a healthy snake taking down a bit of substrate with a meal and personaly have never had a single problem with it out of the hundreds of Snakes I've had
> 
> Laurie


Seconded. Unless I'm mistaken, they haven't news-papered north africa just yet.


----------



## Graz (Dec 7, 2006)

terciopelo_dave said:


> Seconded. Unless I'm mistaken, they haven't news-papered north africa just yet.


Lmao!


----------



## Jono_187 (Aug 24, 2009)

awesome snake,great pics aswell


----------



## Piraya1 (Feb 26, 2007)

Very nice.
Once snakes are hydrated well even coarser substrate will pass through.
I love saw scales... Very hypnotizing the way they rotate their body to make the noise when they feel threatened.
Nice size too from the pinky eater last year.


----------



## leecb0 (Apr 14, 2009)

my ratlers love a bit of sand in there diet
lovely markings stu


----------



## chase pets n reps (Sep 29, 2008)

leecb0 said:


> my ratlers love a bit of sand in there diet
> lovely markings stu


dont you mean my rattlers 


i have never had any probs with snakes eating a small part of substrate at feeding time 
i have even had baby boas try to eat the kitchen roll being used as their substrate 
so what do we use now ?


----------



## leecb0 (Apr 14, 2009)

chase pets n reps said:


> dont you mean my rattlers


no i mean my rattlers.......well the ones i have paid for........so far:lol2: quiet day then Jase


----------



## xvickyx (Jul 21, 2009)

Lovely  Has beautiful eyes


----------



## Alfonzo (Mar 7, 2008)

I don't wanna _whinge _about the substrate on the mouse...I have always fed my snakes on substrate. I did want to ask though, because the ONLY time I have ever had a problem with it was when I was using sand. You obviously don't find it to be a problem? I guess desert dwelling snakes are suitably adapted to it to manage? 

When I had problems it was a rookie error with a milksnake. Genuinely just asking, not meaning to get anyones back up or anything lol. 

The snake is smashing, I would very much like to obtain a DWA license some day in the far distant future.


----------



## Jade01 (Feb 21, 2007)

She's lovely 



terciopelo_dave said:


> Seconded. Unless I'm mistaken, they haven't news-papered north africa just yet.


Hahahahaha!


----------



## maffy (Dec 24, 2008)

*Saw Scaled*

Super duper.


----------

